# Is anyone else afraid of dying alone?



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm doing fairly well in life at the moment, but there's a fear of mine I've been having. I tried ignoring it, but it just keeps coming back. I am most afraid that I will age and end up all alone, with no one around. I think everyone has heard or knows of an old man who has no family whatsoever and no close friends. To me that feels like a complete nightmare.

As I've said, I tried not to think about it - after all, I am only 20 and I got my whole life in front of me. But, after 2 years it just keeps coming back and it seems to strike even harder. I'm looking for some advice on how the handle it and I'm also trying to see if anyone perhaps shares this feeling.

The obvious answer to this is to go out and socialize more. It's not like I am asocial, or have social anxiety or any of these things. In fact, sometimes I can be quite charismatic, especially with people I am comfortable with. I am definitely an introvert, but I can handle socializing pretty well. It's just that, for some reason, I am having problems getting really close to people. I've recently tried being more interested in people - who they are, where they come from, what they care about and so on. And things seem to be getting better.

Still, hearing about all those people that reach 50 and have never been married - or worse - never even had a real girlfriend just makes me very anxious about this. I feel like having everything in life is meaningless if you don't have anyone to share the joy with. 

I really don't want this thread to be one of those lame, annoying and whiny ones where people complain about their relationships, although I feel like it's relevant to admit I've never had a girlfriend, and a recent failure of mine seems to have amplified this feeling. In general, I'm not very competent in the relationship department, but I'm trying to improve. All in all, I don't want relationship advice here, I want advice about managing this need, about managing this anxiety overall. 

Maybe I just feel insecure or something and that is why I feel this way. I don't know. So, any advice? :kitteh:


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

I am 26 and only had one LDR. I too sometimes think I will die alone as well, or end up being the next 40 y/o virgin. Yeah, some people don't marry at 50, or have their first marriage at 50 or older due to life conflicts and other things.


----------



## PandaBoo (Apr 29, 2015)

It sounds like insecurity.

We all die alone - as in - when you die (assuming you die from a natural death), you don't expect anyone to be alongside you and commit suicide to go with you, do you? We all die alone in that sense, and it's okay. 

Everything is transient and fades away - in and out; nothing is permanent. Insecurity is stemmed from the reluctance to accept that.

While having other people close to you around is nice, you should sort out your problems first and be comfortable with yourself. Being close to yourself and understanding yourself while being *at peace *with yourself is an area you should strive to understand more about.

You can call me morbid or whatever, but the fact is, we all die. If you accept it, then you will understand what I am talking about.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

From what I have seen of old ppl, most die alone, miserable and bitter.

In my personal experience with a lot of old ppl, I'd say every sane person should prepare themselves to be alone a lot of the time when old and possibly dying alone in bed from some illness.

If one is old, one becomes a burden and since quality of life diminishes significantly as well old ppl tend to complain a lot about everything and generally have a negative attitude, which repulses other ppl, including loved ones.

<.< so yeah... most of us, die miserable lonely deaths after suffering through old age for a decade or 2.

If I ever get old, Ima just read, watch movies nd play video games, keep the complaining and burden part to a minimum. Lucky for me I enjoy alone time a lot.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

RedPandas said:


> It sounds like insecurity.
> 
> We all die alone - as in - when you die (assuming you die from a natural death), you don't expect anyone to be alongside you and commit suicide to go with you, do you? We all die alone in that sense, and it's okay.
> 
> ...


this is how I feel. I Rather die alone, than in some mass grave and shit like that o.o....


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm 33. Honestly, I expect that by the time I'm 65 my parents will be gone and active euthanasia for those who simply want to die will be legal nationwide by Supreme Court ruling.

If my insurance covers it...


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Ok. This thread is extremely depressing. I just want someone to share his ride with me.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Noir said:


> I'm doing fairly well in life at the moment, but there's a fear of mine I've been having. I tried ignoring it, but it just keeps coming back. I am most afraid that I will age and end up all alone, with no one around. I think everyone has heard or knows of an old man who has no family whatsoever and no close friends. To me that feels like a complete nightmare.
> 
> As I've said, I tried not to think about it - after all, I am only 20 and I got my whole life in front of me. But, after 2 years it just keeps coming back and it seems to strike even harder. I'm looking for some advice on how the handle it and I'm also trying to see if anyone perhaps shares this feeling.
> 
> ...


80% of Americans die in hospitals. You won't be alone, unless you are murdered or commit suicide. Or accidentally killed. Now I think I got that answer wrong on the test.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm in an LTR and the idea of dying alone still kind of freaks me out. Not like dying without a spouse. Just that when you go, it seems like you go alone. Or maybe it's like you fall asleep and wake up in a big giant warm hug with everyone you love. That would be nice. But you know, the older people I know seem to be getting kind of ok with it. I mean, my grandma - her mom has passed away, her dad has passed away, her brother and sister have passed away, her husband has passed away. I guess when that many people you love have already gone then maybe it starts to feel like you're ready to go join them too.


----------



## Rhonda Rousey (Sep 22, 2015)

Don't worry about that, when you grow up you'll find a wife and make a family.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I am 51 and have been widowed since age 42. My kid rearing is nearly done. I think the odds oof my dying alone are actually quite high. As long as it's not some painful thing, I guess I do not care. it's likely to be a lot more gnarly for whoever finds me than for me, I figure.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Noir said:


> I'm doing fairly well in life at the moment, but there's a fear of mine I've been having. I tried ignoring it, but it just keeps coming back. I am most afraid that I will age and end up all alone, with no one around. I think everyone has heard or knows of an old man who has no family whatsoever and no close friends. To me that feels like a complete nightmare.
> 
> As I've said, I tried not to think about it - after all, I am only 20 and I got my whole life in front of me. But, after 2 years it just keeps coming back and it seems to strike even harder. I'm looking for some advice on how the handle it and I'm also trying to see if anyone perhaps shares this feeling.
> 
> ...


Well yes it is possible to end up 'alone', as you say. I mean.. that's what's happening/going to happen to me. But I don't really think its all just punishment. Theres some really good stuff about being alone. Its not natural or normal, but I have learned to deal with it without killing myself. I ended up this way due to the abusive way I was raised combined with my personality.


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> 80% of Americans die in hospitals. You won't be alone, unless you are murdered or commit suicide. Or accidentally killed. Now I think I got that answer wrong on the test.


I ain't murican bro


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

People that say this; actually do not want to love. Only to exploit the weak (e.g .. _easily manipulated + falling for false delusions of other's self-proclaimed_ ''lonliness'') - you are looking for a heart to break, thus, it is quite cruel, indeed - to seek _love_. 'Romantic' love is pain; slavery, control, _et al_.. and you are *dying* to inflict it.

You seek to pry open someone with that BS (F) - that ''_I want someone to care for act_'' - then leave; you do not wish to stay - only ''exploit'' for self-interest gains, when you are able to functioning alone (re: w/out others via lonerism) --> you will be *ready* to love at maximum selflessness. 

Until then, I avoid such ''traps / artifice'' by these master manipulators.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I might die alone but that is okay. Perhaps some are meant to be alone.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

FreeBeer said:


> From what I have seen of old ppl, most die alone, miserable and bitter.
> 
> In my personal experience with a lot of old ppl, I'd say every sane person should prepare themselves to be alone a lot of the time when old and possibly dying alone in bed from some illness.
> 
> ...


How about finding a way to reverse ageing or dying in a war as a hero/winning medals for yourself if you survive for a good cause instead? For the medals part you wouldn't be so alone.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

We all die alone, for our final thoughts will always be our own. 

In the end it matters not, for in death there is no difference based on your life lived; so rest easy knowing that once it comes it will bother you no more.

.......

.......


Now to the shits and giggles:







:shocked:


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

This is strange. I am more concerned that I will not be alone when I die. I just want to be with myself, dying, without dealing with others.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@_Noir_

Seems like everyone in their late teens/early 20's goes through something like this.

Everybody dies alone. That's life. Doesn't matter if you have a crowd of people around you when you go, or you do it alone, you still have to take the journey by yourself. You came into this world through separation. Why should death be any different? 

You'll have to make your peace with it, or it will eat at you. Get on with living, or waste your life waiting to die.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

It's not so much as dying alone that I'm afraid of. It's more about who's gonna bury me decently when I die and the fact that I would prefer to bid farewell before I go. If I had no unfinished business to settle or nothing more to express whatever it is I have to say, then my work here is done.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm a 4w3, so I'm more afraid of dying not famous.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm not sure I want anyone watching me die. I might invent some device that calls 911 when my corpse drops below room temperature so I can be quickly disposed of before making too much of a mess.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Dawn of the Light said:


> How about finding a way to reverse ageing or dying in a war as a hero/winning medals for yourself if you survive for a good cause instead? For the medals part you wouldn't be so alone.


I'm not really bothered by dying alone as long as my life was worth living. Tbh I'm not really scared of death either, its the physical pain part of dying that frightens me more. As I said, I enjoy alone time a lot, plus if you really look at it, other ppl are a double edged sword. They are the single biggest source of happiness and pain.

What I have seen however is that many old people have no idea how to entertain themselves without other ppl, so old age becomes this self imposed hell. I know, because I have worked with dying old ppl as a volunteer at a NGO before.

*Ppl seem to think of hell as a place, where we might go after death, but the truth imo is that hell is a state of mind and that many ppl, especially old ppl are already there. I have been there as well, trust me, hell is in our heads and its very real for the one experiencing it.*


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

*The quick death for the peace of mind:* https://writersforensicsblog.wordpress.com/2009/09/07/guillotine-and-death-how-long-does-it-take/



Noir said:


> I am only 20 and I got my whole life in front of me


Even if you die with 100 you have already spent 20% of your life, or 40% if you die with 50, or 50% if you die with 40, or 67 % if you die with 30, or 80% if you die with 25, or 95% if you die with 21. 



> I think everyone has heard or knows of an old man who has no family whatsoever and no close friends.


Well, I don't know which old man you mean, but there are certainly more than enough old women for you who have survived their husbands, just go to the next supermarket for dating them. 



> I am having problems getting really close to people.


That's not a problem at all. Most people don't find it attractive to get really close – less than 15 centimetres – to most other unwashed or washed mammals. 



> I feel like having everything in life is meaningless if you don't have anyone to share the joy with.


That's an interesting idea. So there is joy, but it is meaningless in the absence of others because it can't be shared. Meaningless joy. I guess most people who don't experience joy would love to get your 'meaningless joy'. 

In my observation people who live together mostly share their boredom. Live together with a couple and after two weeks, or two months, you know everything they will ever say. 

And can the husband share his huge joy with his wife when he falls in love with three of the girlfriends and two of the boyfriends and one of the cats of their two daughters? 



> I've never had a girlfriend


Take it easy, you can also have boyfriends, dogfriends, horsefriends and catfriends. Not forgetting birdfriends.



> I want advice about managing this need, about managing this anxiety overall.


There are people who offer their services to increase your joy, some are called psychologists, others are called prostitutes. They do it for money, but they are professionals. Hopefully. 



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You won't be alone, unless you are murdered


Even in case of a drone attack you are rarely alone, and proficient killers make sure that you are stone dead before they leave you. 



> I'm a 4w3, so I'm more afraid of dying not famous.


If you are not famous you will hopefully die in a way that makes you famous.



> Is anyone else afraid of dying alone?


People who die are not on a sightseeing tour, needing company when they share their impressions in a tourist trap restaurant. I have never been afraid of dying. Death is nothing special that needs special training. It just happens. 

If you can't do easy things alone, that is without a mother service provider, you simply have to learn it. Life is so easy!


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I'm a 4w3, so I'm more afraid of dying not famous.


With your personality, you'll be infamous.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm not afraid of dying alone. Whether I'm dying alone or not, the end result is the same.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Why would you want to die in front of somebody else and leave them with the traumatic experience of witnessing your death? I want my loved ones to remember me as alive and vital. I don't want anybody to see me at my weakest moment, the moment of death.

Therefore I welcome the idea of dying alone.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

I am afraid of dying soon. But I don't think about it.

I don't care whether I die alone, or not. The end anyway. Actually, I'd rather die alone.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I'm a 4w3, so I'm more afraid of dying not famous.


Same.


----------



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

Oh yeah I'm terrified of dying alone, and also of dying without achieving anything significant. But being a 2w3, I feel like social connections and achievement overlap more often than not. New social connections can be an achievement and achievements can lead to social connections. In a way, this seems to double my fears of dying alone, in a way, because I don't want to miss out on either of these. My major FOMO (fear of missing out) doesn't help, either.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Agni of Wands said:


> Same.


I love your username! Agni is my favorite Hindu god, and I love the tarot!


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't care if I die alone; it won't matter. I'll die either way, I guess it would be nice if someone was there. However, it's not a necessity.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Ask me when it comes to it.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

The thought of dying before having achieved the aims of ones existence, is a horrible fear. To die totally unfulfilled.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

No one has to die alone. There are plenty you can take with you!


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Noir said:


> I'm doing fairly well in life at the moment, but there's a fear of mine I've been having. I tried ignoring it, but it just keeps coming back. I am most afraid that I will age and end up all alone, with no one around. I think everyone has heard or knows of an old man who has no family whatsoever and no close friends. To me that feels like a complete nightmare.
> 
> As I've said, I tried not to think about it - after all, I am only 20 and I got my whole life in front of me. But, after 2 years it just keeps coming back and it seems to strike even harder. I'm looking for some advice on how the handle it and I'm also trying to see if anyone perhaps shares this feeling.
> 
> ...


Then you should join a fraternity such as the Freemasons, Elks, Moose, Odd Fellows, who will then act as your brothers.

And I if you don't have any relatives or beneficiaries they will be glad to take your estate after burying you according to your wishes.

That's what fraternities are good for.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

SimplyRivers said:


> I don't care if I die alone; it won't matter. I'll die either way, I guess it would be nice if someone was there. However, it's not a necessity.


For women it is more common to adopt a younger female caretaker and then leave your estate to her.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Another Lost Cause said:


> I'm not sure I want anyone watching me die. I might invent some device that calls 911 when my corpse drops below room temperature so I can be quickly disposed of before making too much of a mess.


Your landlord will be the first to notice something awry.

They will call the police who will then make a welfare check breaking down the door if need be.

The rest will then be up to the city morgue.

Leave a note and funds regarding method of disposal, cremation, etc.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Zster said:


> I am 51 and have been widowed since age 42. My kid rearing is nearly done. I think the odds oof my dying alone are actually quite high. As long as it's not some painful thing, I guess I do not care. it's likely to be a lot more gnarly for whoever finds me than for me, I figure.


One of your kids will probably become your caretaker when you hit 85 or so.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Noctis said:


> I am 26 and only had one LDR. I too sometimes think I will die alone as well, or end up being the next 40 y/o virgin. Yeah, some people don't marry at 50, or have their first marriage at 50 or older due to life conflicts and other things.


I have no idea what an LDR is. Normally you should always spell out terms the first time you use them, or define your acronyms.

If that's like only having one testicle then you may have problems there.

If you meant LTR then ok. Double check your posts for typo's.

Marriage and sex are normally not related. Sex usually happens long before marriage.

You seem to be getting the two confused.


----------



## baitedcrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Macrosapien said:


> The thought of dying before having achieved the aims of ones existence, is a horrible fear. To die totally unfulfilled.


This, yes.

On the aloneness - togetherness spectrum though, dying "with" the wrong person or in the wrong company is more frightening to me than dying alone, somehow. I think I'd rather chance growing old and dying alone than risk growing old and dying alone with someone whose presence is possibly inhibiting me or has done in the past.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Noir said:


> Ok. This thread is extremely depressing. I just want someone to share his ride with me.


Yah the first rash of respondents did not help you at all.

Bad luck old man !!

Cheer up and read on !!


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

angelfish said:


> I'm in an LTR and the idea of dying alone still kind of freaks me out. Not like dying without a spouse. Just that when you go, it seems like you go alone. Or maybe it's like you fall asleep and wake up in a big giant warm hug with everyone you love. That would be nice. But you know, the older people I know seem to be getting kind of ok with it. I mean, my grandma - her mom has passed away, her dad has passed away, her brother and sister have passed away, her husband has passed away. I guess when that many people you love have already gone then maybe it starts to feel like you're ready to go join them too.


Women normally outlive their men.

The only difference is if they marry a male 10 years younger than themselves.

So you should count on outliving your hubby and therefore make sure you have or adopt a kid or two.

One is a high risk number due to accidents.

Two is at least break even.

A daughter is ideal because she can change your diapers for you when you are really old and in your 90's.

You probably would not want your son wiping your cooch for you.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> People that say this; actually do not want to love. Only to exploit the weak (e.g .. _easily manipulated + falling for false delusions of other's self-proclaimed_ ''lonliness'') - you are looking for a heart to break, thus, it is quite cruel, indeed - to seek _love_. 'Romantic' love is pain; slavery, control, _et al_.. and you are *dying* to inflict it.
> 
> You seek to pry open someone with that BS (F) - that ''_I want someone to care for act_'' - then leave; you do not wish to stay - only ''exploit'' for self-interest gains, when you are able to functioning alone (re: w/out others via lonerism) --> you will be *ready* to love at maximum selflessness.
> 
> Until then, I avoid such ''traps / artifice'' by these master manipulators.


CatWalk is merciless.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> @_Noir_
> 
> Seems like everyone in their late teens/early 20's goes through something like this.
> 
> ...


TANS when we were in our teens and 20's we thought we were immortal, didn't we ?!

What is wrong with this younger generation these days ??

Are they really that fatalistic ?!

Death is far far away -- at least 60 years away for them -- unless they die in a car crash.

And in that case (car crash) they will become organ donors and someone will remember them forever gratefully !!!


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

LuvGen said:


> It's not so much as dying alone that I'm afraid of. It's more about who's gonna bury me decently when I die and the fact that I would prefer to bid farewell before I go. If I had no unfinished business to settle or nothing more to express whatever it is I have to say, then my work here is done.


You should find a local probate/estate lawyer and write down everything in advance. That's what I have done.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Carpentet810 said:


> No one has to die alone. There are plenty you can take with you!


In poor taste, considering recent events in Paris.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

g_w said:


> In poor taste, considering recent events in Paris.


In poor taste in light of any events in the history of mankind...try and keep that in mind.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Carpentet810 said:


> In poor taste in light of any events in the history of mankind...try and keep that in mind.


Not entirely. 

Someone choosing to stay behind to give aid and support in a futile last stand against overwhelming odds (rather than saving only their own skin) is noble.

Someone dying in the attempt to save someone else is noble and heroic (if futile).


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

95134hks said:


> I have no idea what an LDR is. Normally you should always spell out terms the first time you use them, or define your acronyms.
> 
> If that's like only having one testicle then you may have problems there.
> 
> ...


LDR=Long Distance Relationship.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Noctis said:


> LDR=Long Distance Relationship.


Oh wow !!

What good is that ??


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

95134hks said:


> TANS when we were in our teens and 20's we thought we were immortal, didn't we ?!
> 
> What is wrong with this younger generation these days ??
> 
> ...



I accepted I wasn't immortal by 23. I faced down my mortality and dealt with it. I still did some crazy stupid stuff, but mostly, I decided it was time to be realistic and chill out about it. Death is a part of life and all that.


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

So many insightful answers. My thoughts are that we enter and leave this reality alone. It's a lonely thought and can bring tears. However, in between those moments, we can make really good relationships and changes in other people's lives. No one can say for sure what it all means, but I like to believe everything has a meaning. Just be the best you, that you can be.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm actually afraid of dying in front of people. Any people, not just those close to me. I don't want anybody handling my body while I'm not there.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

No not really. 

I work in health care. I always think the people with 100 relatives coming from the wood work who no one has ever seen around ever prior and then flood the persons bedside while they are doped up on morphine, and shitting and bleeding themselves, well I often think most of those people are invading the persons usually plea to die in peace alone as well as dignity. Most dying people of illness want to die alone from my observation. As death is slow painful and well just plain alot of it is gross. They dont want their family their to see them bleeding out of their ass and shitting themselves. Usually from what I have seen its usually for the absent families ego to be there by the bedside at the end. Not usually for the person dying. 

So if I were dying of old age or terminal disease no I dont want anyone there. Outside care givers to tend to my needs and clean me up so I dont die with shit all over myself. 

If I were to die unexpected then the obvious answer is still no I dont want my family or friends to die with me in like an accident. 

I do get freaked when I think of not existing in itself anymore and seeing the next day. But I dont get freaked at the physical part of actual dying.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't want to die alone, but what will be, will be.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Being dead in general sucks balls.
Also dying sucks even more balls.

Also, since it's been three weeks, what was OP's actual question? And the answer?


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

everyone both live and die alone m8 =) that's our punishment for eating the forbidden fruit (damn you eve!)

consciousness is the same thing as being alone


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

Um, it's probably been said on this thread, but I think it's worth repeating: We all die alone. 

I accepted this in mid childhood.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm not going to die alone. If I'm going down I'm taking as many of you mother fuckers with me as possible.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

WhateverLolaWants said:


> Um, it's probably been said on this thread, but I think it's worth repeating: We all die alone.
> 
> I accepted this in mid childhood.


Then you were really smart -- close to a 200 I/Q.

Because most kids think they are immortal.

Kids here having the meaning of anyone under 30.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

huhh said:


> everyone both live and die alone m8 =) that's our punishment for eating the forbidden fruit (damn you eve!)
> 
> consciousness is the same thing as being alone


You know, Moses (MOSHE in Hebrew) probably made the whole Book/Scroll of Genesis/Bereshet up.

Remember, he wrote it.

And he was not even born until the 2nd chapter in Exodus, which he does not remember.

And his story does not even begin until the middle of chapter 2 in Exodus.

So everything before Exodus chapter 2 is simply fiction.

So how can you blame Eve ??

Poor Eve !!


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

INForJoking said:


> So many insightful answers. My thoughts are that we enter and leave this reality alone. It's a lonely thought and can bring tears. However, in between those moments, we can make really good relationships and changes in other people's lives. No one can say for sure what it all means, but I like to believe everything has a meaning. Just be the best you, that you can be.


If you want a lot of people around you when you die, then have a lot of kids so they can have a lot of grand kids and great grandkids.

Then when you are ready to die they will all be there at the hospital with you and they can hold your hands.

For me I would rather die quietly alone in my bedroom at night in my sleep.

Someone can find me in the morning, or when I don't show up to pay the rent.

I always pay my rent early so that my landlords know if I did not pay my rent then something is terrible wrong.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

SensationalCinnamon said:


> No not really.
> 
> I work in health care. I always think the people with 100 relatives coming from the wood work who no one has ever seen around ever prior and then flood the persons bedside while they are doped up on morphine, and shitting and bleeding themselves, well I often think most of those people are invading the persons usually plea to die in peace alone as well as dignity. Most dying people of illness want to die alone from my observation. As death is slow painful and well just plain alot of it is gross. They dont want their family their to see them bleeding out of their ass and shitting themselves. Usually from what I have seen its usually for the absent families ego to be there by the bedside at the end. Not usually for the person dying.
> 
> ...


There are too many clues in the Universe like footprints in the sand for anyone not to recognize there is a God or Gods.

Thus that within us which Rene Descartes discovers thinks and exists must go somewhere afterwards according to the 5 proofs of God by San Tomas Aquinas.

Plus Jesus is the most well known name on the planet Earth.

So as St. Paul said, Oh death where is thy sting? O grave where is thy victory?


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

95134hks said:


> You know, Moses (MOSHE in Hebrew) probably made the whole Book/Scroll of Genesis/Bereshet up.
> 
> Remember, he wrote it.
> 
> ...


just watch me


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

huhh said:


> just watch me


It's all a faerie tale.


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

95134hks said:


> It's all a faerie tale.


yes the point is not historical accuracy, in many ways it's just a bunch of concepts that humans should probably think about in some cases.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

huhh said:


> yes the point is not historical accuracy, in many ways it's just a bunch of concepts that humans should probably think about in some cases.


It's pure crap.


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

95134hks said:


> Then you were really smart -- close to a 200 I/Q.
> 
> Because most kids think they are immortal.
> 
> Kids here having the meaning of anyone under 30.


I didn't have a good concept of mortality under age 5. This resulted in me breaking a bone at age 3, after an attempt to fly. 



> Because most kids think they are immortal.
> 
> Kids here having the meaning of anyone under 30.


Though that's often said about youth, I haven't found that to be the case. Many of my friends had anxiety disorders and depression at a young age. Others lost loved ones and experienced grief. This year we lost someone that we all grew up with to suicide.

Hence, were all realistic about mortality and know that life is fragile.

My IQ is somewhere between 110-117 and I'm 27.

Youth and older adults who act recklessly (as if they believe they are immortal) tend to have that trait across their lifespan. It's called "being an asshole," and it unfortunately fades little with time.


----------

